# what to do?



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

i have a yellow lab that is only using one fin. Do you think this was done by another fish or maybe a illness? I currently have 2 yellow labs and one kenyi. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What size tank are these fish in?

How large are they?


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

30 gallon, and 1''. it wasn't eating yesterday, and today i came home from work to find it dead.

It was in the tank with another yellow lab, and 1 kenyi. They are doing fine..active as normal and eating.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, the yellow labs alone would likely be okay in that size tank, but the kenyi is going to need a 75G minimum, so this could be part of your problem. I would remove the kenyi ASAP.

Was the tank cycled before you added fish?

What are the water parameters on the tank?


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

i let the tank cycle for about 3 weeks, just recently added the fish.

I don't have a water testing kit, so i jus brought a sample to a lfs, and they did the test strip test. not really helpful, but it read the nitrites where up a bit, and everything else was fine, couldn't really get a number. They suggested to do a water change. Since the tank has been up I haven't did one yet. Do you think is about time?

I had the water tested with the same test maybe 4 days ago and it read 0 nitrites, and everything else fine.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How did you cycle the tank in those 3 weeks? Did you add ammonia, or use other fish?

Regardless, it sounds like adding the fish threw the tank into another mini cycle, so yes, you're going to need to do some water changes. I would do a couple of 25-30% water changes a day until you're out of the woods. Make sure you use a good dechlorinator!

Depending on the dimensions of this tank, you might be able to keep a group of Yellow labs in it, or a group of one of the dwarf mbuna. If you want help deciding what to stock, post back with the dimensions.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

Dimensions are 36x12x18"

I have a few new questions now. Sorry to get off subject, but i just purchased a 75 gallon tank










i need still need to get the accessories, like the stand, hood, filter..etc.

Im selling the other tank and stand to someone asap(this will give me the money for some accessories). I was wondering could i put the Yellow lab and Kenyi in a spare 10 gallon tank for maybe a day or so until i get everything i need to set up the 75 gallon?

If so could i transfer some of the existing tank water? And since my nitrites were up a little, should i do maybe 5 gallons of fresh water and add dechlorinator, and then another 5 gallons from the existing aquarium? Also using same whisper filter, substrate, and live plants.[/img]


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Stay away from Whisper filters if at all possible. IMO, they aren't worth taking out of the packaging.

They might be okay for a very short period of time in a 10G tank. It would be ideal if you had a divider, and I certainly wouldn't leave them in there long at all.

I would use all new water (because of those nitrites) but use the old filter media. You're still going to have to watch the water parameters, and it looks like either way, these two fish are going to be going through some rough times with water conditions.

Just be really careful and don't throw a bunch of fish into the new tank! It's hard to be patient, but using fish you plan to keep is never a good idea with a new tank.

You could pick up some Biospira to add to the new tank when you move the fish over to it.


----------

